# new service: pochmann.me



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2011)

Feeling happy but don't want to?

*Yes, please pochmann me!*


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2011)

I lol'd irl.


----------



## Owen (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think I have a life...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have a life, you say? Well, who's the one who spent their time making the site?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't have a life, you say? Well, who's the one who spent their time making the site?


 
That site probably took all of 5 minutes to do.

But now I have low self-esteem.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't have a life, you say? Well, who's the one who spent their time making the site?



Touché.



Specs112 said:


> That site probably took all of 5 minutes to do.



More like 15 overall.

That's btw of course not really what I got the domain for, I just got annoyed that .com/.net/.de were already taken, so I took some others. And this is my placeholder site that'll likely be replaced by something else when I get to it.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's btw of course not really what I got the domain for, I just got annoyed that .com/.net/.de were already taken, so I took some others. And this is my placeholder site that'll likely be replaced by something else when I get to it.


 
No! You must keep this! It is glorious!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 18, 2011)

That is pretty hilarious.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 18, 2011)

That was hilarious.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 18, 2011)

Loving the site lol


----------



## theace (Jun 18, 2011)

Why? Why would you? xD


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, really funny.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2011)

It was fun, but didn't feel like I got Pochmanned. The insults weren't accompanied by a slightly hidden way of telling me what I did wrong


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2011)

It was awesome!! =D I already feel human again


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 18, 2011)

You got bored insulting me? Yeah, this really is your website.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> The insults weren't accompanied by a slightly hidden way of telling me what I did wrong



Yeah, I know, it's a problem with not replying to anything. I thought about somehow cleverly mocking people for actually going there, but then again, I didn't want to spend all that much time on it, sorry.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2011)

No offence but that was so lame. I was expecting something way more interesting.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 18, 2011)

Not enough insults


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the general feeling is brightening moods.

All the same, loved the site.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 19, 2011)

Dene said:


> No offence but that was so lame. I was expecting something way more interesting.



Sorry again, like I said I just didn't want to spend too much time on it, it's mainly just a little joke with the domain name. Glad some people liked it, and now you and Arnaud with your high standards can look down on those so easily entertained. (Hope that offends both you and them, in a more satisfying way)


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2011)

Not offended at all, but now I'm laughing


----------



## RTh (Jun 19, 2011)

Laughing my ass off =]


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 19, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Sorry again, like I said I just didn't want to spend too much time on it, it's mainly just a little joke with the domain name. Glad some people liked it, and now you and Arnaud with your high standards can look down on those so easily entertained. (Hope that offends both you and them, in a more satisfying way)


 
NOW we got pochmanned!

This just proves that no machine can replace you Stefan <3


----------



## shelley (Jun 20, 2011)

Posting a link to pochmann.me is a great alternative to flaming.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 20, 2011)

ME GUSTA.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

i lol'd.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> ME GUSTA.


 
That was funnier


----------

